# Best hardwood for staining?



## BriMtl (Mar 28, 2008)

Client wants a simple bench that will have an upholstered top.
He'll finish it so the easiest wood to stain is what he's looking for.
Suggestions?


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

red or white oak i would guess cuz of all the shaker furniture out there but i guess u can stain anything its just if its gonna look good?


----------



## FatScratch (May 11, 2009)

I also vote for red &/or white oak. It always seems to take stain well.


----------



## NathanAllen (Oct 16, 2009)

Walnut, no stain needed. Just apply some tung or untinted danish oil and you're good to go.

If you're dead set on applying a stain Red Oak is tops, takes stain like a champ

White Oak is hit or miss, stain seeps in less but not very prone to blotching


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

Oak is indeed beautiful when you stain it.


----------



## RexMcKinnon (Aug 26, 2009)

Maple a cherry is very prone to blotching so stay away. I just did a bed a dresser in red oak. In the end I went with no stain just shellac as a finish but I did several test pieces in several colors and did not have any problems. I would suggest red oak also.


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

R&W OAK…nuf said.


----------



## Rabbet (Oct 19, 2009)

Alder.
-Rabbet


----------



## seearran (Nov 13, 2009)

hi brian your basswood or tulipwood as its known here in uk takes stain very well might not be strong enough though ,depends on the kind of bench your making ?.


----------



## rustedknuckles (Feb 17, 2008)

the best known wood for taking a stain is birch. Many experts have been fooled into thinking a piece made from birch was actually mahogany. It was very commonly used by furniture makers in the 18th and early 19th centuries and sold as an economical alternative to the "richer" woods. I've seen many examples here in eastern Canada, I don't know about other areas.


----------



## mynoblebear (Nov 22, 2009)

What can I say I agree with Dave birch is cheep and it dos stain well. I might choose light birch to avoid some of the color variations that you can get with birch.


----------



## thiel (May 21, 2009)

I've had great luck staining poplar with a deep walnut. Looks great and it's a nice inexpensive wood.


----------

